# Public liability insurance... heat press fire hazard?



## MissEden (Feb 7, 2009)

I want to design and sell my t-shirts at fetes, fairs, events etc but am having trouble with getting insurance.
I was told (by an insurance company) that it would be too much of a risk because of the fire hazard that the heat press presented...

Can anyone give me any advice on what to do about this?

Thanks...


----------

